# Use Question



## hockeybrain (Apr 2, 2009)

Say you bought in whatever Hilton property, say HHV for example.   Anyway, you just bought your time share property and you want to use your home resort for a while each year for more than a week.   What should your strategy for getting your resort and optimizing your stay be?   I assume you book 12 to 9 months prior to your intended stay Saturday to Saturday.   Additionally you ???  on if the scenarios below are correct or worth doing???:

A.   Borrow points from the next year to say come in Friday and leave Sunday and be able to extend prior to 9 months ? or wait until less than 9 months and try to extend?  or 
B.   Wait until club season and try to extend your stay 30 days out at your home resort?
C.   Say you had a one bedroom and borrowed points from the next year to extend your stay (would it cost you an additional fee?), and you then had less than the required points to book 9-12 months in advance for your home resort unit could you book a lesser unit, say a "lesser" one bedroom unit, for example a lower floor no view one bedroom that required less points in Hawaii?

Thanks for the help all of you  .   Somehow I am getting really mixed up.   I want to get it straight as I am in the process (if I get what I feel is a reasonable resale for me) of buying at HHV.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 2, 2009)

HGVC has three reservation windows:
(1) Home Resort window (3 month period requires a full week reservation)
(2) Club Reservation window (9 month period requires a three night minimum)
(3) Open Season window (30 day period requires a two night minimum)

HGVC works like a floating week system during the Home Resort window which means from 12 months to 9 months before check-in, if you want to visit your home resort then you must reserve the exact unit size and type in the season that you purchased (studio, 1 bedroom plus, etc) for the full week based on the fixed checkin date at your home resort. There is no flexibility. *NOTE: Only points earned in the use year can be used in the home resort window. Borrowed, Rescued or Banked points can not be used in the home resort window.*

HGVC works like a point based system during the Club Reservation window which means 9 months before checkout anyone can exchange into any season, resort (including your home resort), unit size and/or type for any number of days (minimum of 3 nights). This means all HGVC resort owners have an equal chance at booking at any HGVC resort (except NYC W57) during the Club Reservation window.

There is something called a changeable reservation option which allows members to change their reservations online. However the changeable reservation option only applies to Club Reservations (and W57's Home Resort reservations).


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 2, 2009)

{Deleted answer to A. since Alwayonvac answered this much better than I did above.}




> B.   Wait until club season and try to extend your stay 30 days out at your home resort?


This only works when you are trying to go somewhere with lots of open rooms. ( like Vegas or Orlando) This wouldn't likely work for HHV. 

{Deleted answer to c. since Alwayonvac answered this much better than I did above.}



> Thanks for the help all of you  . Somehow I am getting really mixed up. I want to get it straight as I am in the process (if I get what I feel is a reasonable resale for me) of buying at HHV.


If you are not planning on using your full unit for a full week ( therefore able to use the Home Resort window -12 month reservations) I wouldn't pay significantly more to buy HHV to get points I was planning to use during "Club reservation time"   I'd buy a much cheaper week at Vegas or Orlando, then use those points to reserve at HHV during the club reservation period. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 2, 2009)

I'll give it shot, even though its giving me a headache...



hockeybrain said:


> ... you want to use your home resort for a while each year for more than a week... I assume you book 12 to 9 months prior to your intended stay Saturday to Saturday.   Additionally...
> 
> A.   Borrow points from the next year to say come in Friday and leave Sunday and be able to extend prior to 9 months ? or wait until less than 9 months and try to extend?



You can make a Home reservation 12-9 mos. out, but only for one-week, exactly.  You'd have to wait until the Club reservation point 9 mos. out to reserve add'l time.  If you tack on a Club reservation, it'll need to be 3 consec. days (B4 or after your Home reservation).  



hockeybrain said:


> B. Wait until club season and try to extend your stay 30 days out at your home resort?



Dunno what "30 days" refers to, but if having the add'l time is super important, then don't make a Home reservation, wait until 276 days from your proposed check-out date at book the entire stay as a Club reservation.  Some here use the trick of booking an initial 3-day stay and then changing it each day to add another day to the check-out date.



hockeybrain said:


> C. Say you had a one bedroom and borrowed points from the next year to extend your stay (would it cost you an additional fee?), and you then had less than the required points to book 9-12months in advance for your home resort unit could you book a lesser unit, say a "lesser" one bedroom unit, for example a lower floor no view one bedroom that required less points in Hawaii?



Yes, you can.  Or you can book a smaller unit.  Or you can book a resort that did not require as many points.  What you cannot do is borrow points for another Home reservation.  You lose the right to make a Home reservation for the year from which points are borrowed.  "Guide," pg.142.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 2, 2009)

*Strategy if you want to stay longer than a week.*

If you want to stay longer than a week in Orlando or Vegas I would just wait until Club Season and make your reservations at the 9 month mark because we have plenty of availability with three resorts at each of these locations.


If you own at the Lagoon tower or Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) and you want to stay longer than a week, then it depends.

If you want to make reservations in something other than what you own (a different unit type, size or season) then you have no choice but to wait until Club Reservation Window
If you want to make reservations in the exact unit type, size and season that you own but just want to stay longer then I can think of three possible scenarios

(2a) THE SAFEST CHOICE 
Make the one week reservation during the home resort window (for the 1st seven nights) and then make a separate reservation during the Club Reservation window to add the additional nights (3 nights minimum) to the beginning or end of your reservation. After you're done, I would make a call to HGVC Member Services to see if they can merge the two reservations into one. If they can't, you can also make a request with the front desk prior to checkin. Worst case scenario, you'll need to change rooms during your stay.

(2b) RISKY CHOICE
Don't book anything during the Home Resort Window. Wait until the Club Reservation window and take your chances. As soon as the Club Reservation window begins, you can rebook the first 3 nights at your home resort online then you can use the online changeable reservation option to add the remaining nights stay one day at a time. This can be very risky during peak season (anytime the kids are out of school - Summer and winter break).

(2c) RISKY CHOICE
Make the one week reservation during the home resort window (for the 1st seven nights) to ensure that your desired week remains available then cancel the reservation just before the Club Reservation begins. Members currently don't have the ability to cancel any HGVC reservation online. This must be done via a phone call to HGVC. Before you cancel your home week, I would ask the HGVC rep to verify that there is availability for your desired travel dates. (NOTE: I suggest cancelling your home week as close as possible to the start of the Club Reservation window). As soon as the Club Reservation window begins, you can rebook the first 3 nights at your home resort online then you can use the online changeable reservation option to add the remaining nights stay one day at a time. This can be very risky during peak season (anytime the kids are out of school - Summer and winter break).



LOL, I hope this makes sense


----------



## hockeybrain (Apr 2, 2009)

So, trying to digest all the great information above, the smartest way to go if I wanted to stay additional days at my home resort I would book during the 9-12 "home" week and then wait for the "Club" (9 months or less out) and book an additional three days which (now I am not sure) - A.  pay each additional day cash or B.  borrow from the next year and use points to pay for ???- is this possible I am a bit lost above..........

Now, if I could use scenario B and borrow from the next year to "pay" for the additional three days I am able to pick up in the club time frame, even at a lesser unit and I wanted to book another week in my home unit the next year I would have to either borrow from the following years or wait until club time to book a lower point unit??? - looks like the answer would be not possible.

Thanks again.   

"NOTE: Only points earned in the use year can be used in the home resort window. Borrowed, Rescued or Banked points can not be used in the home resort window."   Oh, oh the above tells me again I can not borrow points for my home resort the next year.......................
Alwaysonvacation - 2a would be the way I would go!!!

I guess part of the original question which I did not directly state is how does one get out of the Saturday to Saturday - which is the highest flight price time without losing your week?


----------



## hockeybrain (Apr 2, 2009)

"(2a) THE SAFEST CHOICE 
Make the one week reservation during the home resort window (for the 1st seven nights) and then make a separate reservation during the Club Reservation window to add the additional nights (3 nights minimum) to the beginning or end of your reservation. After you're done, I would make a call to HGVC Member Services to see if they can merge the two reservations into one. If they can't, you can also make a request with the front desk prior to checkin. Worst case scenario, you'll need to change rooms during your stay."


Now, how would one go about paying for the 2a option above, since I do not like risk................

Scenario one - borrow from the next year and pay by the day leaving me with only club vacation choices for the next year

Scenario two - pay the additional days by the day?? Can you even pay by the day extra???   Wouldn't they have to get booked at two day intervals during the "open" season which means Hawaii would probably not have availability during summer months, spring break, high travel times etc. (forget about weeks 51 and 52).


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 2, 2009)

hockeybrain said:


> Scenario two - pay the additional days by the day?? Can you even pay by the day extra???   Wouldn't they have to get booked at two day intervals during the "open" season which means Hawaii would probably not have availability during summer months, spring break, high travel times etc. (forget about weeks 51 and 52).


You can only "pay cash" for rooms during  "open season" (Less than 30 days from checkin) During club season, you must use HGVC points. 

So you really can't use scenario two.


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 2, 2009)

Although you could always book cash stays at HGVC resorts at hilton.com subject to availability. Of course the price would be much higher than the open season rate. But you'd get HHonors points.

Another thought. Book cash rate thru hilton.com. Then at 30 days out, book open season thru HGVC if available and cancel the hilton.com reservation.

Also, there is no way to get out of the Saturday-Saturday for a home resort reservation in a 'Saturday' resort. Your only options would be to book in club season, book in home resort season then cancel and re-book in club season, or add days at beginning and/or end in club season, open season, hilton.com, or another resort.


----------



## hockeybrain (Apr 2, 2009)

Maybe a stupid question, but are all the HGVC resorts saturday to saturday bookings?


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 2, 2009)

hockeybrain said:


> I guess part of the original question which I did not directly state is how does one get out of the Saturday to Saturday - which is the highest flight price time without losing your week?



Options
(1) Just pay the higher price for the flight for a Saturday to Saturday
(2) Rent a room on Oahu or some other island for the additional nights. However if you go to another island then you have the additional airfare to consider. I agree it's highly unlikely that you'll find open season rates at the Lagoon or Kalia tower during peak travel times but you might find open season rates on the Big Island. As dvc_john stated you can also make cash reservations for HGVC rooms at the hilton.com. Whatever you decide....do the math and see if there really is any savings. 
(3) Buy an additional HGVC week to purposely use during Club Reservation Window but remember you're required to book at least 3 consecutive nights.


You also have to ask yourself, do you really plan to go every year? Flying to Hawaii from New Jersey during peak season is very expensive. Unlike what we see now, airfare is normally over $1000pp during summer and winter breaks. Here's the lowest fare found between Newark, NJ (EWR) to Honolulu, Oahu, HI (HNL) for 2007, 2008 & 2009 using TripStarter, on Hotwire.com (see link)


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 2, 2009)

hockeybrain said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but are all the HGVC resorts saturday to saturday bookings?



No, for example the HGVC Las Vegas Strip has a Friday Checkin.

The checkin day for each resort is stated in the Club Member Guide - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/
You have to go to the Resort page to find it. For example the Las Vegas Strip is listed on page 115 at the bottom in the lower lefthand corner


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 2, 2009)

I realize that this is heresy in the TS-world, but frankly, instead of jumping thru hoops to stay a few extra days at the same resort, I might try to visit another island... even if it meant staying in a non-Hilton property.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 3, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> I realize that this is heresy in the TS-world, but frankly, instead of jumping thru hoops to stay a few extra days at the same resort, I might try to visit another island... even if it meant staying in a non-Hilton property.



I agree.

We've purchased an EOY week at the Lagoon Tower earlier this year with plans to extend our stay on another island. One week is not long enough especially for the airfare and travel time from the East Coast. 

Since I can travel at anytime (not restricted to a school calendar), I may try to snag open season rates on the Big Island and/or reserve a hotel/condo/timeshare on one of the other islands.

Eventhough we love the HHV, there are so many other places that we want to visit so we've decided that EOY would work best for us. I've been thinking about getting another EOY for a two week stay but for now I like the idea of visiting the other islands and the flexibility to take advantage of the special offers/discounts.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 3, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


>


Great picture of the HHV with the new tower and pool on the far left.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 3, 2009)

Is this picture photoshopped or computer generated?

It's a very good picture showing the whole HHV.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 3, 2009)

I love this picture. The picture is by Hilton. I forgot how I found it (probably via google).


----------



## hockeybrain (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome photo!!!   Thanks all for all the help, especially Alwaysonvacation...............I think I have got it.   I also now have a bid on a Hilton property at HHV - so once I get the property I would then officially be a timeshare owner.   For us, Hawaii availability is everything  .   We will just have to plan 9-12 months out!


One more question if I may     Lets say you book a vacation at your home resort in your home unit say June 1, 2010 for one week.  Now in 2011 you want to go to your home resort again for another week but it is say February 1, 2011, could you begin booking the February 1, 2011 February 1, 2010 even though you have not even gone on your June 1, 2010 vacation yet?   See where I am driving at.   

In any event, I think this thread would be an excellent review for newbies to the Hilton system thinking of using their points.   Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 3, 2009)

hockeybrain said:


> Lets say you book a vacation at your home resort in your home unit say June 1, 2010 for one week.  Now in 2011 you want to go to your home resort again for another week but it is say February 1, 2011, could you begin booking the February 1, 2011 February 1, 2010 even though you have not even gone on your June 1, 2010 vacation yet?



Why not.  It does not matter if you have a reservation pending when you book your next reservation. You can make a Home reservation from 364 days to 276 days B4 your check-in, or a Club reservation starting 276 days from your check-_out_), regardless of what else you are up to... if, that is, you have enuff points available for that calendar year.



hockeybrain said:


> In any event, I think this thread would be an excellent review for newbies to the Hilton system thinking of using their points.   Thanks so much!!!?



Perhaps one day, you'll be in a position to lord it over the newbies with your superior knowlege.


----------



## dvc_john (Apr 3, 2009)

The only thing I'd add is that a home resort reservation has to be in the season you own.
February is definitely Platinum season for Hawaii.
In your example, there is no Saturday June 1, and the week of May 29-June 5 2010 is Gold season.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 3, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Is this picture photoshopped or computer generated?


Yeah they tinkered with the photo to show the completed Grand Waikikian and new pool area before they were done. In print this photo has the "artist's conception" label disclaimer.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 3, 2009)

... and on the larger version of the picture you can see a line running through the lagoon, so it wasn't photo shopped very well I might add.


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 4, 2009)

Picky. Picky. Picky.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 4, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> Picky. Picky. Picky.




Now here's a face or saying I haven't seen or heard in years. 

His campaign slogan, ""Just a common, ordinary, simple savior of America's destiny."

RIP Pat.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 20, 2010)

alwysonvac said:


> If you own at the Lagoon tower or Kalia Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) and you want to stay longer than a week, then it depends.
> 
> If you want to make reservations in something other than what you own (a different unit type, size or season) then you have no choice but to wait until Club Reservation Window
> If you want to make reservations in the exact unit type, size and season that you own but just want to stay longer then I can think of three possible scenarios
> ...



Found this old thread and thought I'd add something to the bolded part of the above post.

This tried-and-true method works, of course, as long as there is availability the day after whatever your current reservation happens to be. But the online changeable reservation option often has a problem with a particular kind of transaction. Here's an example:

Let's say you want to reserve 8 days in the Gold period that begins May 7th, 2011, but you want your check-in date to be May 17th. You _could_ simply wait until the 3-day block of May 17/18/19 are available to begin your reservation, but you don't want to take the chance that someone will beat you to it. So you grab May 7/8/9 as soon as they are available, and each subsequent day add to the reservation until you have 8 days--checking in May 7th, checking out May 15th.

Remember, though, that you really want to check in on May 17th, not May 7th, so during the next few days you want to _shift_ your 8-day reservation forward, one day at a time, changing the check-in date from May 7th to May 8th, then May 9th, and so on until you finally reach your goal of a May 17th check-in date. 

So on the next day, you enter change mode and see that May 16th is available. In fact, the system is happy to let you add May 16th to your existing reservation. But you don't want 9 days--you want to shift your 8-day reservation from May 7-15 to May 8-16. Shouldn't be a problem (right?) since the system has already told you that a 9-day block (May 7-16) is available. But when you click on May 8th, the system doesn't offer May 8-16, it offers May 8-12. Huh? So you try clicking on May 9th, just to see what will happen. This time, the message Check-In choice does not allow for the minimum 3 night stay appears. You're kidding, right? Clicking May 10th reveals May 10-16. Oh, so now the only way I can move this reservation forward is to shave off 2 days? What kind of two-bit reservation system is this?, you ask yourself.

If this has happened to you, you may not know that what I've described is a known limitation of the HGVC reservation system. When I e-mailed HGVC to ask why, sometimes, the system acts as though it has _forgotten_ about your existing block of reserved days when you try to make a change that alters your original check-in date, I received this response:

*In regards to changing reservations on-line, the system will look as if you are making a new reservation when it checks availability, even though you may already have some of the same dates confirmed in the existing reservation.  It is an unfortunate limitation on the website for the Change Reservation function.*

In other words, we know our system is flawed but... _have a nice day!_

OK, to be fair, the response also said I can always call a Club Counselor for assistance. But my experience is that a counselor's only option for shifting the reservation in the above scenario while preserving an 8-day block would be the same as mine online--canceling the existing May 7th reservation and quickly re-reserving with a May 8th check-in date. The only difference is that the counselor can waive the extra reservation fee.

So, to continue, taking May 10-16 moves you closer to your desired May 17th check-in date, but the next several days are bound to have you adding on and shaving off days as the system toys with you on your way to the May 17th finish line.

After this kind of treatment, you'll really need a vacation!


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 21, 2010)

HatTrick said:


> Found this old thread and thought I'd add something to the bolded part of the above post.
> 
> This tried-and-true method works, of course, as long as there is availability the day after whatever your current reservation happens to be. But the online changeable reservation option often has a problem with a particular kind of transaction. Here's an example:
> 
> ...



Yes, I've run into this problem and yes, I've been told the system will attempt to make a new reservation based on current availability excluding the dates you already have reserved.

The only way around this as Hat Trick describes is to release your original dates (so the system can see availability) and quickly rebook them before someone else does.  However you don't have to cancel reservation to release the original dates. Just pick some other date using the changeable reservation option and go back to rebook. That's what I've done. 

Hat Trick what I don't understand is why would you start booking on May 7 when you really want May 17 check-in. Why put yourself through the aggravation? 
During the club reservation window, the earliest anyone can add May 17 to an existing reservation is two days before. So I would start with the May 15 check-in (May 15, 16, 17 with May 18 checkout) and then start the slide.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 21, 2010)

alwysonvac said:


> Yes, I've run into this problem and yes, I've been told the system will attempt to make a new reservation based on current availability excluding the dates you already have reserved.
> 
> The only way around this as Hat Trick describes is to release your original dates (so the system can see availability) and quickly rebook them before someone else does. However you don't have to cancel reservation to release the original dates. Just pick some other date using the changeable reservation option and go back to rebook.



You're right. Sometimes you may even have to temporarily book a different property if the one you want is completely picked over, but it can be done.



alwysonvac said:


> Hat Trick what I don't understand is why would you start booking on May 7 when you really want May 17 check-in. Why put yourself through the aggravation? During the club reservation window, the earliest anyone can add May 17 to an existing reservation is two days before. So I would start with the May 15 check-in (May 15, 16, 17 with May 18 checkout) and then start the slide.



True, May 7th is a tad extreme! Since the desired check-in date (May 17th) is a Tuesday, and a Gold-period owner could decide to book (while you're waiting) May 14th through May 21st (Saturday to Saturday) I think you'd actually want to start with a May 14th check-in. But even so, you could then have problems trying to shift to the 15th, then 16th, then 17th (depending on availability) because of the online system's _limitation_.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 21, 2010)

The system works as designed, the only limitation is on your ability to play games with check in dates. I view your activity as nothing short of someone cutting in line.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 21, 2010)

HatTrick said:


> True, May 7th is a tad extreme! Since the desired check-in date (May 17th) is a Tuesday, and a Gold-period owner could decide to book (while you're waiting) May 14th through May 21st (Saturday to Saturday) I think you'd actually want to start with a May 14th check-in. But even so, you could then have problems trying to shift to the 15th, then 16th, then 17th (depending on availability) because of the online system's _limitation_.



The Gold season owner would have to make their home week reservation during the Home week reservation window. 

Keep in mind that there is no overlap between the Home Week reservation window and the Club reservation window. 

The Home Week reservation window only last ninety days (beginning one year before check-in and ending nine months before *check-in*).
The Club reservation window generally begins nine months before *check-out*.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 21, 2010)

SmithOp said:


> The system works as designed, the only limitation is on your ability to play games with check in dates. I view your activity as nothing short of someone cutting in line.



You're entitled to your opinion. But HGVC itself doesn't share it:



> In regards to changing reservations on-line, the system will look as if you are making a new reservation when it checks availability, even though you may already have some of the same dates confirmed in the existing reservation. It is an unfortunate limitation on the website for the Change Reservation function.



Is the person who reserves, say, seven days _all at one time_ but then decides to move his/her check-in date forward by one day _cutting in line_? No. Is the system that won't allow a such a simple change _working as designed_? According to HGVC, no.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 22, 2010)

alwysonvac said:


> The Gold season owner would have to make their home week reservation during the Home week reservation window.
> 
> Keep in mind that there is no overlap between the Home Week reservation window and the Club reservation window.
> 
> ...



I stand corrected!


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 22, 2010)

The system looks at each booking as a new reservation, working as designed, period. 

The follow up comment was the opinion of the CSR you got the reply from, hardly HGVC policy. Perhaps it's documented in HGVC policy, in which case you would have a grievance.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 22, 2010)

Simply refer to the left under My Reservations to:

    * Make reservations within the Club program
    * *View and modify existing reservations*
    * Access your reservation history for the past two years

==================================================

Not sure in which universe "modify existing reservation" means "book a new reservation" but to each his own...


----------



## TUGmember100 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Again, desperately seeking TUG help/expertise...*

I made a reservation checkin 6/11, checkout 6/14 at midnight yesterday, with the anticipation of reaching a 7 night stay. But I was unable to add on one night tonight - rather it did not show availability for the unit.  Even though when I looked back and forth from the new reservation in the Revolution system, I saw that there was availability for 6/12-6/15 for the same unit...why is that?  Help?


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 12, 2010)

TUGmember100 said:


> I made a reservation checkin 6/11, checkout 6/14 at midnight yesterday, with the anticipation of reaching a 7 night stay. But I was unable to add on one night tonight - rather it did not show availability for the unit.  Even though when I looked back and forth from the new reservation in the Revolution system, I saw that there was availability for 6/12-6/15 for the same unit...why is that?  Help?



*Why is that?*
As explained in Post #26, the system can't make a "NEW" reservation with a 6/11 check-in and 6/15 check-out based on current availability (NOTE: The reservation system excludes your existing reservation when determining availability for the new reservation).

However if your existing reservation is released, the system may determine that there's availability to book consecutive nights in the same room.

*Help?*
You can either wait until the HGVC Club desk opens for them to do this or try to do it yourself via the changeable reservation option by confirming completely different dates (however I would only try this at an odd hour when it's less likely folks would be on the system) then quickly go back to the original dates that you were trying to book and confirm the dates you want (if it's truly available).

Good Luck


----------

